# Army Painting Challenge - December 2012



## humakt

A new month and a new thread. Sorry for the delay getting this up.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Well, for the last month I'm going to paint the big boss, Mhorgoth the Faceless using one of my favourite minis as a stand in; Sauron!


----------



## Moriouce

My third Looted Wagon is up for december.


----------



## Zero Effect

Well here is my monthly entry

Lelith Hesperax








Can I confirm about last two months entry post. As long as one entry was placed we didn't have to use a RLC?

Kind regards
ZeroEffect


----------



## Turnip86

I'm torn between stuff this month. Although I want to keep the momentum going with my empire army I also have a load of WoC stuff on the way which I'll add to the couple of units I painted nearly a decade ago. Also I have the Knight Models' Joker's crew on the way and I could switch to them too.

Choices choices. 

So either empire knights, chaos knights or knights models joker or crew

Basically lots of knights 

I'll update this post when I choose but empire will likely win out the month

And here's the edit! I felt like actually giving my knight's colour scheme a go so here's my first 6 Knights Harlequin including standard bearer but so far no other command models 


























As you can see the knights need some work on them, I ripped them all off the horses as they were stuck on wonky and they looked a bit crap but I have some bits on the way so I can make some repairs. The horses are good to go though and they'll be the most complex part of the paint scheme anyway


----------



## Barnster

With this month being December, and some time off I'm going for two entries this month, legion tactical squad 

[











and Ancient Rylannor


----------



## Taggerung

Gonna try and get these guys done...didn't quite make it last month.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Place holder for my entry, an Empire Helblaster. Just arrived by post and I need to get pics taken of the sprues before I tear into it.

And a pic:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

I'll be doing my destroyers that I didn't get to last month:


----------



## Zero Effect

Just a WIP of Lelith and the work on her skin.

Apologies about the lighting. Will provide an better light source shot tonight.








Zero Effect


----------



## Barnster

That looks to be an amazing start Zero! Though why start from a black undercoat? Must have made it really tough to lighten

First unit for me this month stomps on, my Ancient Rylannor 











Not based yet, as I'm unsure how to base these guys. Will hopefully be joined by a legion tactical squad by the end of the month


----------



## Zero Effect

Barnster said:


> That looks to be an amazing start Zero! Though why start from a black undercoat? Must have made it really tough to lighten


Thank you. Would you believe it ain't that bad. Foundation paints are great.

I use a slightly water downed Dheneb stone aka Rakarth Flesh and the wash it and the the same foundation paint with skull white mixture.


----------



## apidude

With all that has been going on with Heresy and work and dozens of other "distractions" I had to drop from this several months ago.......Sorry, all.

Humakt: How many are still participating? When is the year up? Do you think you will kick it in again next year?

I'm trying to decide if I have the time to pick it back up for the remainder of this year's competition.

I think I'd like to for the month of January and see how it goes. (BTW, I know I've missed out on the shiny badge, but I was in it to get my Lizardmen painted anyway.... I'll try to earn the badge next year.)


----------



## apidude

ZeroEffect:
I REALLY like the skin tone you got on Lelith! VERY realistic looking. Great work. I like the shadowing you've done. Looking forward to seeing her come more into focus as you fill out her details.

Barnster:
Great gold trim. What is your technique on gold?


----------



## Barnster

Thanks Apidude, I'm really old school when it comes to the gold, but I'm sure someone will be able to translate to the newer paint names 

Couple of thin coats of shining gold

Wash with chestnut wash (I use a coat de'arm chestnut, it's much weaker than the old GW chestnut. I'm assured you get a similar effect mixing the current red and brown washes, but haven't tried myself)

Then a light over brush of shining gold

Edge of Burnished gold. 

For the larger figs like dreads I also add a bit of mithril to the burnished for an additional final edging. 

Its a few steps but I think its worth it


----------



## apidude

Well, it looks great. I'll find Cote d' Arms and get some.


----------



## Zero Effect

Well here is my December entry

Before








After








Merry Christmas to all on here. 

See you all for January

ZE


----------



## Deux

Finally have free time to paint so I'll be painting these little guys over the next few hours. Then my free time goes away again.


----------



## Deux

Well after an hour and a half, they've gone from primer grey to 2 shades of silver with gold, tin, and blue highlights. But they're still too tiny to make out any real detail. >_>


----------



## Moriouce

Here is my finished entry for December. 









More pics in my PLOG.


----------



## humakt

some nice pieces. I will keep the thread open till the 3rd Januray before closing.


----------



## Zero Effect

Can I ask were we are in reference to the painting challenge. The reason I ask is thinking that my signature might need a little updating.

I personally think it is 3 months left to do. January February and march but I could be wrong!

ZE


----------



## Moriouce

As it started in March it is just two months to go.


----------



## Barnster

Are we having an extra month to account for the month missed due to heresy's down time?


----------



## Moriouce

Humakt have previously stated that you may finish the challange with 11 entries finished due to the russian attack during october. October and November was to be viewed as one month in the matter.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

And done:



















More images in my plog as always.

Good luck to those still painting and nice work to those that have finished!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Well, for the last month I'm going to paint the big boss, Mhorgoth the Faceless using one of my favourite minis as a stand in; Sauron!












And the deed is done!


----------



## Kreuger

*Real Life Card*

With the holidays and family there just wasn't the time or motivation to get any projects done.

I'm throwing in my first Real Life Card.


----------



## Turnip86

So I'm calling these finished even though, as you can see, there's a couple of bits that need painting. Basically 3 helmets, one feather and the banner. 


I did a lot of work repairing the knights and the reason the banner isn't painted yet is because of more repairs - I'm green stuffing up a banner top and don't want to paint the whole thing until I've finalised that as it might drape down over the banner in places. The helmets are purely because I don't know what colour to paint the tops and might have to go and buy paint.

So apart from that the Knights Harlequin are done. The extra head is for the champion and is magnetised so I can swap it out if I don't want an unhelmeted head. Also the champion can double up as a captain when he has the big hat on. On to the pictures!


























More pics in my plog - link in sig


----------



## Taggerung

Edit: Got some time to take a quick few photos with my phone.

Original : I didn't finish the enforcer, but did get another member of the squad done who stands in as the second body guard until I get him finished.










And done (Except for 2 of the bases)


----------



## KjellThorngaard

You are mad Turnip! I painted one Bretonnian knight in a check scheme, it is badly done and I will never attempt another. You did FIVE? Mad I say.


----------



## humakt

And that all the entries for 2012. I shall close this now. The January thread is already open.


----------

